# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  محاضرات في القانون الدولي الخاص

## hazem mohamed

القانون الدولي الخاص

كان قديما يعيش كل جماعة فى إقليم معين ولم توجد مشكلة فى تحديد القانونالواجب التطبيق على اى علاقة تنشاء بين إفراد هذه الجماعة وبتقدمالاتصالات وظهور المجتمع الدولي للافراد ظهرت الحاجة الى القانون الدوليالخاص حيث انه يبحث بصفة رئيسية حول تنازع القوانين

مثال
بائع من أسكندرية المشترى من القاهرة العين في شرم الشيخ تم إبرام العقد فى أسوان
القانون واجب التطبيق هو القانون المدني المصري ويحكم العلاقة على سبيلالحصر والقصر المحكمة المختصة هي محكمة موقع العقار / أو محكمة المدعى علية
عناصر العلاقة {المحل / الإطراف / السبب} { العقار / البائع والمشترى / عقد البيع
لو فرضني
البائع أسباني المشترى فرنسي العقار انجليزي بلد إبرام العقد اليونان يلاحظ
أن أسمى مراكز السيادة أن تنطبق كل دولة قوانينها على مواطنيها
العلاقة شيوع على 4 دول
الصفة الأجنبية هي معيار التفرقة بين العلاقات الداخلية والعلاقات الدولية
{ الصفة الأجنبية هي التي تحدد نطاق القانون الدولي الخاص {4 دول ب 4 قوانين}

من هنا تظهر فكرة تنازع القوانين والحاجة إلى القانون الدولي الخاص حنما توجد علاقة قانونية تتصل بدولة أجنبية وعلى ذلك يمكن القول آن
القانون الدولي الخاص هو فرع من فروع القانون الذي ينظم العلاقات القانونية التي تنطوي على عنصر اجتبى
القانون الدولي الخاص يشهد في الاوانه الاخيرة تطورات غير عادية لانالعالم يعيش ثورة غير عادية فى الاتصالات[التوقيع الالكتروني /التجارةالالكترونية /الزواج الالكتروني /محكمة الفضاء والتقاضي عبر الانترنتنت/........وغيرها]
العلاقات الدولية لا يمكن أن تتساوى بالعلاقات الداخلية والمشرع عندمايحدد القانون الذي يحكم العلاقة يجب أن يراعى الهواء الذي يستنشقه الأفرادبعض الفقهاء الهولنديين يقولون أن القانون الخاص الداخلي {المدني} يمثلالطابق الأول والقانون الخاص الدولي بمثابة الطابق العلوي من هنا ظهرهالحاجة إلى قاعدة الإسناد (عنصر الثقل في العلاقة القانونية ) لمعرفةالقانون واجب التطبيق

س 1 لقاعدة التنازع أركان ثلاثة ' أشرح هذه الأركان مبينا العنصر الذي يشكل مركز الثقل في الطوائف القانونية الرئيسة (2009 ) 


أركان قاعدة التنازع
عناصر الإجابة :- 
1- الركن الأول :الفكرة المسندة . 
2- الركن الثاني : ضابط الإسناد : 
أ- عنصر الأطراف هو ضابط الإسناد في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية 
ب- عنصر المحل هو ضابط الإسناد في مجال الأموال . 
ج – عنصر السبب أو الإرادة هو ضابط الإسناد في الالتزامات التعاقدية . 
3- الركن الثالث : القانون الواجب التطبيق .

لا يوجد فارق في المفهوم بين مصطلحي قاعدة التنازع وقاعدة الإسناد ‘ فهذا الوصف أو ذاك يطلق على القاعدة التي تتولى تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على المنازعات التي تنطوي على عنصر أجنبي ‘ فهي تسمى بقاعدة التنازع لأنها تتولي فض التنازع بين القوانين المرشحة لحكم العلاقة ؛ وتسمى بقاعدة الإسناد ؛ لأنها تتولى إسناد العلاقة لأكثر القوانين ارتباطا به
# مثال 
فلو أن فرنسية رفعت على زوجها اليوناني دعوى تطليق أمام القاضي المصري فإن إعمال القاعدة المنصوص عليها في المادة 13/2 مدني ( يسري على التطليق قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت رفع الدعوى ) يؤدي إلى حسم التنازع لصالح القانون اليوناني باعتباره قانون جنسية الزوج . 
* أركان قاعدة التنازع :- 
إن النظر إلى القاعدة المنصوص عليها في المادة 13/ 2 – يبصر بأن لهذه القاعدة ثلاثة مفترضات رئيسية تشكل في جوهرها أركانها الثلاثة : الفكرة المسندة وهى التطليق ‘ وضابط الإسناد وهو الجنسية والقانون الواجب التطبيق وهو قانون جنسية الزوج. 

1- الركن الأول :الفكرة المسندة : 
تتمثل الفكرة المسندة في موضوع النزاع المطروح أمام القاضي ؛ حيث يتعين عليه أولا أن يقوم بإسباغ الوصف القانوني المناسب على النزاع بحسب ما إذا كان زواجا أو طلاقا أو تطليقا تمهيدا لاختيار قاعدة الإسناد التي تناسبه. فإذا حدث نزاع بين رجل و امرأة بأن ادعت الأخيرة انتساب وليدها إلي الرجل بناء على عقد الزواج القائم بينهما ؛ فإن التكييف القانوني لهذه الوقائع يوحي بأنها دعوى نسب ؛ وبذلك تكون فكرة المسندة هي دعوى نسب ‘ وهو ما يقضي إعمال قاعدة الإسناد الخاصة بالنسب من اجل تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق . 
ويطلق على هذه الركن ( الفكرة المسندة ) على اعتبار أنها الفكرة التي سيتم إسنادها – بمقتضى قاعدة التنازع – إلى القانون الواجب التطبيق . 

2- الركن الثاني : ضابط الإسناد : 
يعد اتصال النزاع القانوني بعدة دول مبررا كافيا لترشيح قوانين هذه الدول لحكم النزاع ‘ فانتماء الزوج بجنسيته إلي مصر يرشح القانون المصري لحكم النزاع باعتباره قانون جنسية الزوج . وهنا يأتي دور قاعدة الإسناد لتباشر عملها عن طريق المفاضلة بين هذه القوانين لاختيار أنسبها. فوظيفة قاعدة الإسناد تتأسس في جوهرها علي المقارنة بين القوانين المرشحة لحكم العلاقة لاختيار أكثرها ملائمة لحكم النزاع .
إن مشكلة تنازع القوانين ليست في حقيقتها إلا مشكلة اختيار بين القوانين بأكثر الدول ارتباطا بها ‘ عن طريق تركيزها للتعرف على العنصر الذي يشكل مركز الثقل ثم إسنادها لقانون الدولة التي يقع فيها هذا المركز . 
ويمكن تشبيه ارتباط النزاع بعدة دول بنظام درجة القرابة بالنسبة للمتوفى بنفس درجة القرابة ‘ فهناك قرابة من الدرجة الأولى والثانية والثالثة وهكذا. 
وكما توجد قرابة من الدرجة الأولى بين الوارث والمتوفى ‘ توجد أيضا قرابة من الدرجة الأولى بين النزاع ودولة من الدول وهكذا . 
إذا كان التركيز الموضوعي للروابط القانونية يتطلب تحليل هذه الروابط لمعرفة العنصر الذي يتصل بالنزاع بأوثق الروابط والذي يعرف بمركز الثقل ‘ وإذا كانت أي علاقة قانونية تتضمن ثلاثة عناصر هي ( الأطراف- المحل – السبب ) ؛ فقد استقر علم القانون الدولي الخاص علي ما يلي : 
أ- عنصر الأطراف هو ضابط الإسناد في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية : 
وذلك علي اعتبار أن الأطراف هم مركز الثقل في مختلف الموضوعات المكونة لهذه المسائل كالزواج والطلاق والتطليق وغيرها.
فالزوج والزوجة مثلا هما الأبرز من بين عناصر عقد الواجب التطبيق بشأن أي منازعة بخصوص الزواج مثل اللجوء لقانون جنسية أحد الطرفين أو قانون موطنه. وهكذا يعتبر الموطن أو الجنسية ( ضابط الإسناد ) هو همزة الوصل بين مسائل الأحوال الشخصية ( الفكرة المسندة ) والإشارة إلي تطبيق قانون الموطن أو الجنسية ( القانون الواجب التطبيق ). 
ب- عنصر المحل هو ضابط الإسناد في مجال الأموال: 
الدولة ما هي إلا مجموعة من العقارات تشكل في مجلها المساحة الإجمالية للعقار الأكبر وهو الإقليم المكون للدولة ‘ ولذا يكون طبيعيا أن تخضع جميع المعاملات القانونية الواردة علي الأموال لقانون موقعها ‘ لأن عنصر الموقع هو أشد العناصر ارتبطا بالنزاع. فلو أن كنديا باع لإيطالي عقار يملكه في اليونان بعد إبرام العقد في أسبانيا ؛ فمن غير المتصور خضوع أي نزاع ينشأ عن هذا العقد لغير القانون اليوناني ‘ لأنه القانون الذي يشكل مركز الثقل بسبب امتلاكه أشد الروابط مع النزاع . 
وهكذا يعتبر الموقع ( ضابط الإسناد ) هو همزة الوصل بين مسائل الأموال ( الفكرة المسندة ) والإشارة إلي تطبيق قانون الموقع ( القانون الواجب التطبيق ) . 
ج – عنصر السبب أو الإرادة هو ضابط الإسناد في الالتزامات التعاقدية :
من مقتضيات اعتبار عنصر السبب أو الإرادة بمثابة مركز الثقل في مسائل الالتزامات التعاقدية ضرورة البحث عن ضابط إسناد مستمد من هذا العنصر ثم إلصاق النزاع به . وقد استقر الرأي على أن هذا الضابط هو إرادة المتعاقدين ذاتها ‘ ولذا فقد انعقد الإجماع على ترك الحرية للمتعاقدين في أخيار القانون الواجب التطبيق على أي منازعة ناتجة عن تنفيذ العقد . 
وهكذا تعتبر الإرادة ( ضابط الإسناد ) هي همزة الوصل بين الالتزامات التعاقدية ( الفكرة المسندة ) والإشارة إلي تطبيق القانون المتفق عليه ( القانون الواجب التطبيق ) . 

3- الركن الثالث : القانون الواجب التطبيق :
أن الوصول للقانون الواجب التطبيق وفقا لمنهج التركيز الموضوعي للروابط القانونية عن طريق ربط النزاع بالقانون الذي يمتلك مركز الثقل يلبي متطلبات القانون الدولي الخاص ‘ وذلك على النحو التالي : 
1- حل التنازع بين القوانين وفقا لهذا الأسلوب يرضي جميع الدول ويحقق للقانون المختار أكبر قسط من الفاعلية والاحترام علي المستوي الدولي . 
2- يكفل الاختيار السابق لأحكام القضائية أكبر قسط من الفاعلية والاحترام علي مستوي الدولي . 
3- يساهم منهج قاعدة التنازع المزدوجة في استمرار تدفق الأفراد باطراد عبر الحدود دون أن يخشى أي منهم التطبيق المباغت لقانون غير متوقع . 
فإذا أشارت قاعدة الإسناد لتطبيق قانون معين ‘ فإن إشارتها تقرر وفقا لمنهج موضوعي ‘ ولذا يجب احترام حكمها سواء أكان القانون المشار إليه وطنيا أم أجنبيا . 
ولا تنتهي مهمة قاعدة الإسناد بمجرد الإشارة إلي القانون الواجب التطبيق ‘ بل يتعين أيضا تحديد اللحظة التي يجب فيها إعمال هذا الضابط ‘ وذلك أن العلاقات القانونية التي تتكفل بتنظيمها قواعد الإسناد قد تمتد خلال فترة معينة من الزمن ‘ وقد يطرأ على ضابط الإسناد تغيرات عديدة خلال هذه الفترة. ومن ثم يتعين تحديد وقت معين دون غيره يعتد فيه بالضابط الذي تقرر إعماله. مثال ذلك ( 13/1 – مدني ) تقرر سريان ( قانون الدولة التي ينتمي إليها الزوج وقت انعقاد الزواج علي الآثار التي يرتبها عقد الزوج ‘بما في ذلك من أثر بالنسبة إلي المال. فاللحظة التي يعتد بها في تحديد الجنسية التي يعول عليها كضابط للإسناد هي لحظة انعقاد الزواج ‘ بحيث لو كان الزوج مصريا في تلك اللحظة ‘ فإن القانون المصري هو الذي يسري ولو تغيرت جنسيته فيما بعد . فإذا كان الزوج مصريا لحظة انعقاد الزواج في 1/1/2000 ثم فقد جنسيته المصرية ‘ وحدثت منازعة علي آثار الزواج في 1/1/2009 ‘ فإن القانون المصري هو الذي يحكم آثار الزواج علي اعتبار أن الزوج كان مصريا وقت انعقاد الزواج ‘ ولو لم يكن كذلك وقت حدوث المنازعة

1- ضابط الإسناد المفرد أو البسيط :
يمثل الوضع العادي والغالب في مجال الإسناد ‘ ويكون كذلك إذا كان لا يتضمن إلا معيارا واحدا لتعيين القانون الواجب التطبيق كالجنسية أو الموقع . ومن أمثلة ذلك: عدم الاعتداد إلا بضابط واحد فقط لتحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق ؛ الجنسية بالنسبة للمنازعات المتعلقة بالأهلية ومن ثم تخضع لقانون جنسية الشخص ‘ والموقع بخصوص المنازعات الواردة على العقار ‘ وتخضع لقانون هذا الموقع . ويتم الاهتداء لهذا النوع من الإسناد بإعمال منهج التركيز الموضوعي للروابط القانونية بواسطة ربط النزاع بالدولة التي يتركز فيها مركز الثقل . 
2- ضابط الإسناد التوزيعى أو الموزع : 
قد يرتبط النزاع القانوني بأكثر من دولة بروابط متساوية من حيث الأهمية علي النحو الذي يصعب معه تفضيل قانون دولة علي حساب الأخرى ‘ فيعتبر مركز الثقل وكأنه موزع على عدة دول ‘ وبالتالي يعتذر ربط العلاقة القانونية بدولة واحدة على سبيل الانفراد. مثال : لو أن شاباَ مصرياَ أراد الزواج بفتاة فرنسية ، فمن الطبيعي أن يتكفل القانون المصري بتحديد الشروط اللازمة في الشاب ليكون زوجا كتحديد سن الزواج مثلاَ ، ومن الطبيعي أن يتكفل القانون الفرنسي بتحديد الشروط اللازمة في الفتاة لتكون زوجة . كتحديد سن الزواج أيضاَ وبذلك يتضح تعادل أهمية القانون المصري مع أهمية القانون الفرنسي ، وكأننا أمام مركزي ثقل أحدهما مصري والآخر فرنسي. 
ولمواجهة هذا الفرض تحديداَ كان ضابط الإسناد التوزيعي ، ومن تطبيقاته نص المادة 12 ( مدني ) : ( يرجع في الشروط الموضوعية لصحة الزواج إلى قانون كل من الزوجين ) . وتأسيساَ على ذلك ، يكفي لإعمال هذا الضابط أن يتوافر في كل زوج الشروط الموضوعية المنصوص عليها في قانونه الشخصي ، وهو ما يعرف اصطلاحاَ بالتطبيق الموزع أو التوزيعي لضابط الإسناد. ويسمي التطبيق توزيعيا لأن ضابط الإسناد يقوم بتوزيع الاختصاص التشريعي علي القوانين المرشحة لحكم العلاقة ، ليحكم كل منها الجزء الذي يقع تحت سلطانه.
3- ضابط الإسناد التخييري : 
قد يغلب المشرع طابع التيسير في بعض الأحوال فيقرر جمع القوانين المرشحة لحكم العلاقة مع الاكتفاء بسريان احدها فقط علي سيبل الاختيار. فالأصل أن هذه القوانين لا تتساوى في مبلغ صلتها بالنزاع ، وإنما اعتبارات التيسير هي التي دفعت المشرع إلي تحديد مجموعة من القوانين لاختيار أحدهما لحكم النزاع. 
فالمقرر أن مسائل الشكل لا تتصل ببواطن الأمور ، ولذا فقد جمع المشرع في هذا النص مجموعة القوانين التي ترتبط بالنزاع وهي: 
1- قانون بلد إبرام العقد . 2- القانون الواجب التطبيق على موضوع النزاع. 
3- قانون الموطن المشترك للمتعاقدين. 4- قانون الجنسية المشتركة للمتعاقدين . 
ليتقرر كفاية انعقاد الشكل صحيحاً وفقا لأحد هذه القوانين ولو لم يكن كذلك وفقا للقوانين الأخرى. ويعد ضابط الإسناد التخييري عكس ضابط الإسناد البسيط أو المفرد ، فإذا كان الضابط الأخير يتأسس على معيار وحيد كالجنسية أو الموقع فإن ضابط الإسناد التخييري ينهض على تبني المشرع لعدة معايير علي سيبل الاختيار. 

4- ضابط الإسناد الاحتياطي : 
قد يرتب المشرع في أحوال أخرى ضوابط الإسناد على سبيل التدرج ، فيبدو الترتيب احتياطيا من حيث الأهمية فيضع في المرتبة الأولى ضابط الإسناد الذي يرتبط بالنزاع بروابط أقل ، وهكذا. 
وقد اعتنق المشرع المصري منهج الإسناد الاحتياطي فقد رتب المشرع القوانين من حيث مبلغ صلتها بالنزاع على النحو التالي : 
1- قانون الإرادة ، وهو القانون المتفق عليه من قبل الطرفين لحكم العقد الدولي. 
2- قانون الموطن المشترك. 3- قانون بلد إبرام العقد. 
وهذا الترتيب وارد على سيبل الإلزام بحيث إذا اتفق الأطراف على تطبيق قانون معين ، تعين تطبيق هذا القانون و إذا لم يتفق الأطراف على تطبيق قانون معين ، تعين تطبيق هذا القانون. وإذا لم يتفق الأطراف على تطبيق قانون معين ، تقرر اللجوء إلي قانون الموطن المشترك. فإذا لم يكن للأطراف موطن مشترك ، تم تطبيق قانون بلد إبرام العقد. ولذلك اعتبر هذا الإسناد احتياطياً ، فلا يلجأ إلى الاحتياطي إلا في حالة وجود الأساسي.
وبذلك يتجسد الفارق بين ضابط الإسناد الاختياري أو التخييري وضابط الإسناد الاحتياطي ، فترتيب القوانين في ضابط الإسناد الاختياري ترتيب غير ملزم ، علي اعتبار أنه تخييري للقاضي ، ليختار من بين القوانين التي يتضمنها القانون الذي يتفق تطبيقه مع المصالح الخاصة للأطراف ، أما ترتيب القوانين في ضابط الإسناد الاحتياطي فهو ترتيب ملزم ، فلا يصح اللجوء للقانون الثاني من حيث الترتيب إلا إذا لم يكن ممكناً تطبيق القانون الأول. 
س 3 : تكلم عن خصائص قاعدة التنازع ؟ ( عام 2010 )

* تعريف قاعدة التنازع : تعريف قاعدة الإسناد بأنها القاعدة التي تتولي تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على العلاقات التي تنطوي على عنصر أجنبي. ويتضح من ذلك أن دورها يقتصر على الإرشاد إلي القانون الذي سيلجأ إليه القاضي ليستلهم منه الحل النهائي للنزاع ، فقاعدة التنازع التي تقضي بسريان قانون جنسية المتوفى على الميراث لم تحدد لنا من يرث ، ومن لا يرث ، وإنما أرشدت إلى القانون الذي سيتولى تنظيم مختلف هذه المسائل. فلو كان المورث مصرياً ، فإن قاعدة الإسناد ترشد بذلك إلى القانون المصري ، لا يوجد فارق بين مصطلحي قاعدة الإسناد وقاعدة التنازع فكلاهما يعبر عن القاعدة التي ترشد إلي القانون الواجب التطبيق علي العلاقات التي تنطوي على عنصر أجنبي ، واتصفت بقاعدة الإسناد ، لأنها تتولى إسناد العلاقة القانونية محل النزاع إلي القانون الواجب التطبيق عليها ، واتصفت بقاعدة التنازع ، لأنها تتولي فض التنازع بين القوانين المرشحة لحكم هذه العلاقة. 
* خصائص غير مباشرة أو إرشادية :- 
الجملة الآتية للحفظ [ غير مباشرة أو إرشادية / غير محددة المضمون / مزدوجة/ محايدة/ مجردة ] 

1- قاعدة غير مباشرة أو إرشادية :- 
إذا تسللت الصفة الأجنبية إلي أحد طرفي العلاقة ، بأن كانت الزوجة إيطالية مثلا والزوج مصريا أو كلاهما من الأجانب ، حيث لن يلجأ القاضي مباشرة إلي القانون المصري وذلك على اعتبار أن علاقة التطليق ليست بين مصريين ، وإنما سيلجأ أولاً إلي قواعد الإسناد من أجل مطالعة القاعدة الخاصة بالتطليق لينتهي إلي تطبيق المادة ( 13/2 – مدني ) التي تقرر خضوع التطليق لقانون جنسية الزوج وقت رفع الدعوي ، فجنسية الزوج إذن هي التي ستحدد القانون الواجب التطبيق .
وهكذا تتميز قاعدة الإسناد بأنها قاعدة إرشادية غير مباشرة ، وتأتى الصفة الإرشادية على اعتبار أنها ترشد للقانون الذي سيجد فيه القاضي الأحكام الموضعية التي سيقوم بتطبيقها على الدعوي ، ولا يمكن الاهتداء لهذا القانون إلا من خلال قاعدة الإسناد ، وتأتى الصفة غير المباشرة ، وإنما يتقرر هذا الحل بطريقة غير مباشرة وعلى مرحلتين : 
المرحلة الأولى : استشارة قاعدة الإسناد كخطوة أولى للوصول إلي القانون الواجب التطبيق ، والمثال المتعلق بتطليق الأجنبية من مصري خير دليل على ذلك ، ويؤدى هذا إلى تطبيق قانون جنسية الزوج. 
المرحلة الثانية : اللجوء إلي القانون الذي أشارت إليه قاعدة الإسناد لحكم النزاع القائم أمام القاضي ، وهو في المثال السابق قانون جنسية الزوج. 

2- قاعدة غير محددة المضمون : 
ليس لقاعدة الإسناد مضمون مادي أو موضوعي محدد ، وإنما الذي يتضمن هذا المضمون هو القانون الذي دلت عليه ، فالقاعدة الواردة في المادة ( 13/2- مدني ) والخاصة بالتطليق- ليس لها مضمون مادي أو موضوعي يقرر مدي حق الزوجة في التطليق من عدمه وإنما الذي يقرر هذا الحق هو القانون الذي أشارت إليه. وذلك بعكس المادة 14 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 التي يدور مضمونها حول التطليق بسبب حبس الزوج. ويدفعنا هذا التضاد إلي وصف قاعدة الإسناد بأنها قاعدة مجوفة أو جوفاء ، فارغة من المضمون المادي ، كالكوب الفارغ من الماء . وأساس ذلك هو عدم اشتمال قاعدة التنازع علي حكم مادي يستطيع القاضي تطبيقه مباشرة على النزاع من اجل الفصل فيه ، فإعمال قاعدة الإسناد بمفردها لا يكفي للفصل في النزاع ، وإنما يجب تطبيق القانون الذي أشارت إليه باعتباره القانون الذي يتضمن الأحكام الموضوعية المنهية للخصومة. 
وبذلك يمكننا تشيبه الفارق في وظيفة المادتين 13/2 من القانون المدني ، والمادة 14 من القانون رقم 25 لسنة 1929 ، وذلك على النحو التالي: 
1- المادة 14 تقول للقاضي – وهذا هو مضمونها المادي -: أحكم بالتطليق في حالة حبس الزوج. 
2- المادة 13/2 تقول للقاضي – وهذا هو المضمون غير محدد -:أذهب لقانون جنسية الزوج ليقول لك : هل تحكم بالتطليق أم لا ؟ 
فالقاعدة الموضوعية تشير على القاضي بفعل شيء أو الامتناع عن فعله ، أما قاعدة الإسناد فهي تشير عليه بالقانون الذي سوف يقول له : افعل الشيء أو امتنع عنه.

3- قاعدة مزدوجة : 
إذا كان من غير المقبول أن يقوم المشرع الأجنبي بتحديد اختصاص المحاكم المصرية ، فمن غير المقبول أيضا أن يقوم المشرع المصري بتحديد اختصاص المحاكم الأجنبية. ولهذا الأسباب توصف قواعد الاختصاص القضائي بأنها قواعد مفردة الجانب ، إذ ليس لها إلا وجه واحد ، قوامه تحديد الحالات التي يختص فيها القضاء المصري بحكم المنازعات الدولية . 
ويختلف الحال بالنسبة لقاعدة الإسناد في مجال تنازع القوانين والتي توصف بأنها قاعدة مزدوجة ، لكونها لا تقتصر على بيان حالات تطبيق القانون الأجنبي فإذا كان الشخص مصرياً ، تم تحديد أهليته وفقا للقانون المصري ، وإذا كان أجنبيا ، تم تحديد أهليته وفقاً لقانون الدولة التي يحمل جنسيتها. وهكذا يتأكد لنا أن قاعدة الإسناد تحمل في طياتها مضموناً مزدوجاً قوامه إمكان تطبيق القانون الوطني أو القانون الأجنبي. ويبرر الصفة المزدوجة لقاعدة التنازع الحجتان الآتيتان : 
1- تحديد الاختصاص القضائي يسبق تحديد الاختصاص التشريعي فالقاضي ينتهي بمجرد رفع الدعوي إلي أحد أمرين : 
أ- أن يكون غير مختص بنظر النزاع ، وهنا لا تبدو أي حاجة لبحث الاختصاص التشريعي ، حيث يكفي الحكم بعدم الاختصاص لإنهاء الموضوع بالكامل. 
ب- أن يكون القاضي مختصا بنظر الدعوي ، وهنا يلتزم بالفصل فيها ، وهو ما يوجب أن تحدد له قاعدة الإسناد قانونا معينا- وطنياً كان أم أجنبياً- للفصل في النزاع. 
2- تفرض فلسفة القانون الدولي الخاص ذاتها المضمون المزدوج لقاعدة التنازع ، فهذه القاعدة تعد من أهم الوسائل الفينة المتعارف عليها لتحقيق أهداف القانون الدولي الخاص. 
ويفسر لنا هذا الحكم ضروه رجوع القاضي لقاعدة الإسناد لمعرفة حكمها تمهيدا للوصول إلي القانون الواجب التطبيق ، كما يفسر لنا أيضا لزوم أن تكون قاعدة الإسناد قاعدة مزدوجة ، وبذلك تأسس الصفة المزدوجة علي قيام قاعدة التنازع بتحديد حالات سريان القانون الأجنبي إلي جانب قيامها بتحديد حالات سريان القانون الوطني. وتأسيساً على ذلك يبرز لنا الفارق الجوهري بين القاعدة المزدوجة هي القاعدة التي تتولي تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق علي موضوع النزاع سواء أكان هذا القانون وطنيا أم أجنبياً ، أما القاعدة مفردة الجانب فهي القاعدة التي تتولي تحديد حالات تطبيق قانون القاضي دون أي بيان عن حالات تطبيق القانون الأجنبي.

4- قاعدة محايدة :- 
إن الصيغة الموضوعية التي ارتضتها كافة الدول لفض التنازع الدولي بين القوانين هي وضع القانون الوطني والقانون الأجنبي على مساواة ، بحيث تتناصف حظوظ كل منهما في التطبيق ، 50% لكل منهما ، فكما سيقوم القاضي المصري بتطبيق القانون الأجنبي ، سيقوم القاضي الأجنبي بتطبيق القانون المصري ، فالهدف الأساسي للقانون الدولي الخاص ، وهو تحقيق التعايش المشترك بين النظم القانونية . 
وإذا كان وجود قاعدة الإسناد يفترض تنازعاً بين القوانين فإن الأمر لا يخرج عن كونه مفاضلة بين القوانين ذات الصلة للاهتداء إلى أفضل القوانين لحكم العلاقة ، ولن يتأتى الوصول لهذه الأفضلية إلا من خلال معيار موضوعي محايد هو قاعدة الإسناد ، التي لا تحابي قانون القاضي لمجرد أنه وطني ولا تجوز على القانون الأجنبي لمجرد أنه أجنبي . 

5- قاعدة مجردة :- 
تتصف قاعدة الإسناد بالتجريد لدي قيامها باختيار أنسب القوانين لحكم العلاقة ، والتجريد ليس مرادفاً للحياد ، لأن التجريد معناه صياغة قاعدة التنازع بالاستناد إلي عناصر النزاع ذاته ، دون نظر لأية اعتبارات وطنية ، فضابط الاختيار موضوع قاعدة الإسناد لا يتأسس على تحديد قانون ( معين بالذات ، وإنما معين بصفته فقط ، فبدلاً من القول مثلا بأن ( العقارات الكائنة بمصر تخضع للقانون المصري نقول " العقارات تخضع لقانون موقعها . وكذلك بدلاً من القول بأن " يسري علي الحالة المدنية للمصريين وأهليتهم القانون المصري" أو " يسري على الحالة المدنية للسعوديين وأهليتهم القانون السعودي " نقول ، "يسري على الحالة المدنية للأشخاص و الأشخاص قانون الدولة التي ينتمون إليها بجنسيتهم " . 
ويبرر الصفة المجردة لقاعدة الإسناد اعتباران : 
الاعتبار الأول: ضرورة صياغة قاعدة التنازع بالاستناد إلى وقائع حقيقة مستمدة من طبيعة المنازعات دون نظر لبعض الاعتبارات الوطنية الفرعية كجنسية المال أو الشخص مثلا. 
الاعتبار الثاني: الصفة المزدوجة لقاعدة التنازع .
ولذا كان لزاماً علي قاعدة الإسناد أن تكون مزدوجة ومجردة ، يمتد حكمها لتنظيم مختلف أوجه النشاط الخاص علي المستوي الدولي مع غض الطرف تماماً عن الاعتبارات الوطنية البحته لتصاغ علي النحو التالي : 
1- ( تخضع العقارات لقانون الموقع ) فلو كان الموقع في الوطن ، سري القانون الوطني ، ولو كان الموقع في الخارج ، سرى القانون الأجنبي. 
(تخضع أهلية الشخص لقانون جنسيته) فلو كان الشخص وطنياً ، سري القانون الوطني ، ولو كان الشخص أجنبياً ، سرى القانون الأجنبي وهكذا .

----------

